# north dakota



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

any news on open?


----------



## Brad Vail (Jan 9, 2003)

Open is a quad. Shot long to short. Flyer third bird down. Two long birds retire as dog returns with go bird. Watched 30 dogs or so and quite a few were doing it including some nice jobs.


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Qual results via text message
1st-Rooster/Beck
2nd-Blythe/Finn
3rd-Mitchell/Traveler
4th-Doogie/Beck
i only know 1 jam Dr Bob/Josey
Congrats to Jimmy and Rooster he is a fun dog to watch.Dr Bob you and Steve have to be pleased with Finn he is very consistent.Congra
ts to all.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Open was heading to the water marks and am was heading towards the blinds. Started raining part way through the day and Derby finished after 3 series. 

Derby results.
1st - #2 Ruff with Blythe
2nd - #10 Boomer with Yozamp
3rd - #8 Ace with Cathryn Barker
4th - #11 Chip with Sonia Liedman

Congratulations to NDRC member Cathryn on her first placement Ace!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Cathryn! Great news!


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

any more open news?


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*PARTIAL AMATEUR RESULTS:*

*1st - Jack - O/H - Liz Jerome - COMPLETES AFC AND QUALIFIES FOR NATIONAL AM!!!! WAY TO GO!!!!!*

_*2nd - ?? not sure what dog... - O/H Brad Bellmore*_

*3rd - Bert - O/H Ron Ainley*

Sorry, that's all I know.

_*Congrats all!!!!*_


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

4th - Biscuit o/h Bill McKnight
RJ - Molly o/h Mickey Rawlins...

Sarita


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Also meant to congratulate Liz -- Bill said she was so delighted!

Sarita


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

*Huge hug to Jack and Liz!!!!!!!! *
From Russ and Olga


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Russ and Olga said - WAY TO GO AFC JACK AND LIZ!!!!!!


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

Does anyone have the open results???


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Minor stakes judges Louie Churack and Clark Emery were awesome. Fair challenging tests for both derby and qual. The marshal Cathryn Barker was very nice to run under.

My only concern is safety in Fargo ditch. When run at 90 degree angle it is not fun to see your young dog fly through the air as he hits hidden mud bank at full throttle. I'm not sure what club can do whether dirt work or creative mowing to let dog know what they are about to hit.
Please discuss your options at your next meeting.

Will walk the line myself next time I see the famous Fargo ditch.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

NDRC is looking into a few terrain safety issues and also road improvements in the near future.


----------



## dlybeck (Aug 30, 2005)

Special All-Age places ND Retriever Club

1st. #10 Sailor/Dave Rorem
2nd. #23 Percy/Steve Bray
3rd. #24 Pete/Steve Yozamp
4th. #59 Cash/Bill Totten
RJ. #15 Nitro/Dave Rorem
Jams 12, 20, 28, 45 & 47


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

drbobsd said:


> Minor stakes judges Louie Churack and Clark Emery were awesome. Fair challenging tests for both derby and qual. The marshal Cathryn Barker was very nice to run under.
> 
> My only concern is safety in Fargo ditch. When run at 90 degree angle it is not fun to see your young dog fly through the air as he hits hidden mud bank at full throttle. I'm not sure what club can do whether dirt work or creative mowing to let dog know what they are about to hit.
> Please discuss your options at your next meeting.
> ...


Bob,

Thanks for the compliment. It was a pleasure to see all the fantastic dog work, including yours.

I would like to ease your mind regarding the ditch. There is no "hidden mud bank". There is simply a wet bottom area and longer lush grass in the bottom of that ditch. Your dog tumbled as it hit the longer grass at the bottom. The terrain is even and safe. Dogs have been run in that ditch for over fifty years and there has not been one incident of a dog being injured, that I am aware of. 

I have a very hard charging dog as well, and I routinely send her across that ditch. I would not send any dog-mine, yours or anyone elses-- into a "hidden mud bank".

I have seen my own dogs tumble in various situations over the years, and I know exactly how you feel. It is horrifying to see and my heart sunk until I saw the dog back at the line, unharmed.

Still, I appreciate your feedback and will bring up your concern at our next meeting.

Thanks again for your compliment and thanks for coming to the NDRC.

Clark Emery


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Clark,

Thanks for your concern. I assumed a mud channel as it took a bit to clean the mud off the little guy. I'm sure it was wet in low area where he tumbled. He probably thought he could fly over the tall stuff and get to bird faster.

I guess angles as much as possible across the ditch would help. Thanks for information on the famous ditch. Maybe I can walk the whole thing next trial and get a feel for it.

I noticed the results on EE only have qual and derby.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

dlybeck said:


> Special All-Age places ND Retriever Club
> 
> 1st. #10 Sailor/Dave Rorem
> 2nd. #23 Percy/Steve Bray
> ...


Congraulations Joann Mackey on Sailor's win.


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

big congrads to liz with an afc for jack.i have been follwoing jack on ee cheking results,i can now say my pup is sired by an afc!!!!


----------

